# Chibi mangafy my betta! - The contest



## asukabetta

Permission obtained from Sakura8.

*CHIBI MANGAFY MY BETTA!*

*Introduction:
*
I have seen many contests offering personalized drawing for people here. And had an idea, I am a big fan of manga, which in case you didn't know it is a term used to refer to Japanese comic books that have a very recognizable way of drawing the characters within. 

Big eyes, stylized bodies are one of the many features of a manga character.

Within the manga, there are many styles of drawing characters, and I'm focusing on the one known as "Chibi" which indicates disproportionate characters generally big heads, small bodies to make them look cute. 

*THE MAIN IDEA:*

I use the chibi style to turn your betta to what it would look like if it were a human.

Examples:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HqmU9Rpo74...tail-white.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-cOe1MbPgBx...eenOfDorks.jpg


*THE RULES AND STUFF:*

1- Participants will post a picture of their betta with a caption related to their personality. 

2- Only one entry per person, if another picture of a betta is submitted, then the previous will be annulled. 

3- Pictures and captions will be judged by originality. So call your muses in everyone!

4- The top 5 will get a drawing by me, in which their bettas have become humanized into a chibi manga character.

5- The contest starts now and entries can come in till mid Jan - date will be specified later.

_I shall need around one or two impartial judges._

*PREVIEWS:*

I have left my drawing trait, but I want to get back into it, here are some sketches of previous works.


----------



## asukabetta

Anyone wishing to be judges say "aye" XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Woah... This is a pretty awesome contest! You're a great artist, too. ;-)

*"Don't mess with my bubble!* *I will hurt you otherwise!"*


----------



## asukabetta

aw thanks :3 I hope more people sign up XD


----------



## asukabetta

Still need more participants and judges


----------



## FishFriend9292

This is Marco and his human self.
I know he is a boy, but I could just picture him better as a girl, LOL. He is very active all the time, so he is wearing sneakers and is wide eyed. She has a tail. His coloring is red with blue highlights, so I gave the girl highlights in her hair. Marco was a tail biter, and his fins are getting much better, but they are still a little messy, so I gave the girl some split ends. He is sort of a daredevil, and I showed that with the spikey collar and pierced tounge. He is such a piggy when it comes to food, so I gave the girl a pig nose. She is also holding a hamburger and soda. He adores brine shrimp, and I thought the closes human food to brine shrimp is bacon. That is why her shirt says "I <3 bacon". Also, i didnt know where to put the gills, so i put them on her face . This is my first time ever drawing andything anime or manga, so hopefully it isnt THAT bad.


----------



## asukabetta

haha very nice, keep 'em coming XD


----------



## aqua001

Oh... I almost forgot... AYE!!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere

I'll be a judge! I can't draw, but I CAN judge aha


----------



## aemaki09

This is my scaredy cat betta Patriot 

"I'm a lion, I'm a lion, I'm a lion ..... Ooohh no, theres a bigger lion....RUNN!!!!"


----------



## asukabetta

Elsewhere said:


> I'll be a judge! I can't draw, but I CAN judge aha


sure thing  with that the judge positions are filled though I am open to more ;D


----------



## Hershey

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4936&pictureid=31203


"Look guys! Rocks. Rocks are so awesome, gotta have them rocks."


----------



## asukabetta

Current participants:

1.LebronTheBetta
2.FishFriend9292
3.aemaki09
4.Hershey

Judges:

Aqua001
Elsewhere


----------



## FishFriend9292

Sorry I forgot the caption. " Is that food?!? Oh. it's just my owners finger. I wonder how it tastes..."


----------



## asukabetta

keep em coming peeps XD


----------



## eatmice2010




----------



## asukabetta

hahaha love it  let's see if more people will sign up


----------



## madmonahan

"What are you looking at?!" "Me? Well why didn't you say so? Snap a picture!"


----------



## asukabetta

XD join in peeps.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Hehe, awesome contest! ;w; Here's an old picture of my Loki: ;w;

"Hey buddy! Get out of my tank or I'll rip you to pieces! ...oh, you're my reflection.
Hey reflection! Get out of my tank or I'll rip you to pieces!"


----------



## Perry the platypus

Perry the Betta! *"Zzz...Huh? Oh hey. You have food? Bloodworms? You don't? Oh. Fine. Be that way. Zzz..."*


----------



## Myates

(singsong voice) I'm so pretty.. so very pretty!


----------



## Mandy Pandy

"Uhh... H.. hi. I'm gonna.. uh... go lay over here.. if that's okay?"


----------



## asukabetta

very nice bettas


----------



## asukabetta

Come on peeps  I dont bite much!


----------



## Mandy Pandy

I would enter again if I could


----------



## BettaPirate

Singing: "It's my party and I'll flare if I want to, flare if I want to, you would flare too if I came after you!"


----------



## asukabetta

Mandy Pandy said:


> I would enter again if I could


aww <3 you can also spread the wub


----------



## madmonahan

When does the contest end? In exited! (Though I never win) I can't wait! ^_^


----------



## asukabetta

madmonahan said:


> When does the contest end? In exited! (Though I never win) I can't wait! ^_^


voting begins mid jan, but I hope more people sign up XD or I will have to reduce the winners in 3 tops.


----------



## madmonahan

Awesome! I hope more entries come in! (Even though it lessens my chances!  )


----------



## rubinthebetta

Caption: What are _you_ lookin' at? I need my beauty sleep, ya know!


----------



## twolovers101

"...and just what do you think you're doing?"


----------



## bryzy

This is Neptune!






IM SEXY AND I KNOW IT!!


----------



## bryzy

sorry this is the right pic.


----------



## gill2

I would like to enter one. Love your drawings!

Caption: Hey you! Back up, I am the guardian of the ball!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*Bad Ol' Puddy Tat*

This is Drake my Male CT Betta. He is very smart, funny and has a great personality plus he is cute! He acts the most "Human" of all my Bettas.

This is him with the cat statue watching from behind his tank, it reminds me of Sylvester and Tweety Bird.

Drake as Tweety: [_singing and swimming in his tank_] "I'm a tweet wittle fishie in a cute little tank, Drake is my name, but I don't know my age, I don't have to worry and that is that, I'm safe in here from that ole puddy tat." 
[_stops singing and swimming and sees Sylvester_] 
_Drake as Tweety_: "I tawt I taw a puddy tat." 
[_looks again_] 
_Drake as Tweety_: "I did! I did! I did taw a puddy tat and he looks hungry! I better go hide in these plants before he gets me."
*Drake swims away quickly*
[_Drake peeks out from hiding place_]
Drake as Tweety: "Like I said before, once a bad ol' puddy tat...always a bad ol' puddy tat!"


----------



## Hershey

I wanted to change my entry-- is it too late?


----------



## asukabetta

A little info, deadline of the contest will be increased till mid Feb, due to exams  so sign up everyone and then the judging will begin!!


----------



## asukabetta

Hershey said:


> I wanted to change my entry-- is it too late?


nope you may change it.


----------



## RandomCookie

This is Big Red. I'm giving him to my friend tomorrow so I'm spending as much time with him as I can.

"I swim in my tank, and this is what I see, another flashy fish is flaring at me. I flashy my flashy fins because I'm not afraid to show him show him show him! I'm the king and I know it!!!"


----------



## Hershey

Descole.










"I did NOT ask for a neighbor. Why isn't my flaring working?! Curse you landlord!!"


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Eep, can I withdraw my entry of Loki and enter this guy (Koda) instead? ;o;

"I'm a little betta, small and stout. Here are my fins and here is my snout. When I get all hungry, I will pout. Give me a pellet to chase about. :3"


----------



## asukabetta

sure anyone who wishes to change their entry they can D:


----------



## hannah16

"I dare you to touch my pellet!!"


----------



## madmonahan

My gosh he's gorgeous!


----------



## bryzy

Changing my entry.







Wanna know how I got this scar??


----------



## LadyVictorian

My dearly departed Aquarius, he was always a curious boy and gave me dirty looks when I drained his water. He never could stand me taking it away from him and so one day I took a shot of him and it hit me what he was trying to say ALL those days.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Hehe, awesome contest! ;w; Here's an old picture of my Loki: ;w;
> 
> "Hey buddy! Get out of my tank or I'll rip you to pieces! ...oh, you're my reflection.
> Hey reflection! Get out of my tank or I'll rip you to pieces!"



LOL this is just like Dovahkiin!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I can't believe how hard I'm laughing at how perfectly I can picture Dohvakiin doing this....but....

"you better work ( cover boy )
work it boy ( give a twirl )
do your thing on the runway
work ( supermodel... )
you better work it, boy ( ...of the world )
wet your lips and smile to the camera
work! turn to the left! 
work! now turn to the right!
Sashay, shante!"


----------



## eatmice2010

mmmhhhhhhhhhh, Rupaul it Gerrrrl


----------



## Hershey

Hey guys what's going on in this here thr-- oh.


----------



## BettaPirate

So when is this contest ending?


----------



## asukabetta

Sorry guys hehe, I got caught up with rl stuffs, the contest will end officially on the 15th of FEB. With the announcements of the winners. I'm sorry for seeming to take long didn't expect things to get out of hand here. A member of my family is undergoing surgery so I will be on and off.


----------



## RuniChan

I'll definitely post into the contest when I get home!  *excited!*


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Just curious...what ever happened to "tomorrow"? :roll:


----------



## RuniChan

work happened.... @[email protected] suddenly got called in... well... here it is now so.... heh << >>'' I'll submit Naruto!

"You don't know my life! You don knooow me >:c " *emo fish*


----------



## majesticstorm

"Oi! What 'chu looking at?!"


----------



## madmonahan

I would like to change my entry.


----------



## ao

a chibi!

So this is my fish... Kuro

He would probably say...
"I look arrogant...? I'm really just hungry..."









This is what I think he'd look like in human form.


----------



## BettaPirate

he's very pretty


----------



## Kuronue

Now I demand my supper or I shall proceed to dance. No I will really will!


----------



## asukabetta

- THIS CONTEST IS NOW CLOSED-

Winners to be announced tomorrow  thanks for your participation and patience!


----------



## RandomCookie

I'm so exited!! =)


----------



## asukabetta

WINNERS:

1. XXgalaxyXX
2. Hadoken Kitty
3. eatmice2010
4. Mandy Pandy
5. Perry the Platypus

BIG THANKS TO MY PARTICIPANTS AND JUDGES!!

I thought I posted this herp derp.

Drawings will be posted slowly !!! I hope you guys enjoyed this, I'm sorry if I made it quite long... rl sucks.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Lol, np about the RL thing. Yayyy grats everyone!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh, by the way, I just noticed that for some reason Dovahkiin's h decided to sneak in the wrong place when I wrote his name for his pic. -.-;

Dovahkiin is the correct spelling. Oh goodness.


----------



## majesticstorm

Hahahaha, congrats y'all!


----------



## ao

congrtulations all you lucky winners


----------



## Hershey

Congratulations!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm 5th! Congrats, everyone!!!


----------



## asukabetta

I hope you liked this perhaps, a repetition some time in teh future? XD


----------



## madmonahan

Yes, another. I know I won't win, but I can try!


----------



## Hershey

Mhm! I like anime!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Oh wow, just popped in here and noticed I got first. That wasn't expected at all, haha! Thank you so much, and congrats to the other winners <3


----------



## asukabetta

oki the pics are underway  expect them soon!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

asukabetta said:


> oki the pics are underway  expect them soon!


excitement!!!!!


----------



## asukabetta

dear people, I am most sorry for seemingly not keep up to my word, and for continuously having to excuse my absence, but my great grandmother passed away and I have been having bad family issues which haven't been helping me with my motivation.

I also recently had Pneumonia which I am recovering from, once I feel better all together the pictures shall be done... thanks for your patience and I am most sorry


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

yikes what a string of bad luck! sorry for your loss!


----------



## madmonahan

I'm so sorry for you loss! I hope you start feeling better soon, take your time. We can wait.


----------



## Bombalurina

Your poor thing! It never rains but it pours. 

Just got to say, this competition looked amazing and I don't know how you managed to separate the winners! So many amazing fish and hilarious captions.  Hope to see another one in the future!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm sorry. I know what it feels like too. We could understand what is happening in the family. We could wait.


----------



## bettafishgirl

ooh! So entering! The only problem is that I'll have to use hand, my drawing software is got to expensive. :3


----------



## madmonahan

Bettafishgirl, the contest has already ended.


----------



## dramaqueen

Since it's ended I'm going to close this.


----------

